# color film



## rom4n301 (Aug 30, 2008)

im looking into developing color film but i wanted to kno if there are any other processes besides c-41


----------



## Helen B (Aug 30, 2008)

There are a few variations on C-41, either with the intent of producing the same results or, rarer, producing different results (examples are push formulae like Speedi-41 and bleach bypass which is a process variation). There is also E-6, which though designed for reversal processing may be used for cross-processing negative film. Motion picture negative is designed for processing in ECN-2, which is similar to C-41, but different. Kodachrome is designed for a unique, and totally different colour processing method: K-14.

There are other processes. What do you wish to achieve? Do you want to buy something off-the-shelf or mix it yourself?


----------



## rom4n301 (Aug 30, 2008)

i think itd be easier to just buy somtin  of the shelf


----------

